# TWH Duke RIP



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just recently lost my horse and it is killing me.He is a 21 year old TWH and he was the best horse in the world. He was the one that made me as confident as I am now. He was so loyal. He was having some symptoms of colic and about 8-9 hours later it looked like he had a stroke because he showed all the symptoms of a stroke. He didn't even know what he was doing. And even though he could barely walk he still followed me around and even listened to me. I was walking him a little bit and he fell down and couldn't get up but was fighting to stay alive. He was in SO MUCH pain and I couldn't let him suffer, I think his intestine was twisted. So I gave him a trainquilizer that the vet gave me and he was still fighting to get up even though he was so weak. Within a minute he was gone. I don't think I will ever get over this.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Im so sorry you lost your horse, and your best friend.. My heart goes out to you :hug: You did whats best, ending his pain, colic is horrible.. You were very brave doing that, and I am sure he was thankful. He looked like a lovely horse.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you, this is the first horse I ever lost so it hit me very hard.:-(


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

He was beautiful....built like my twh miss lacey.

I can only imagine how you feel.....and how hard this is to take.

I'm really sorry....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You'll never not miss him but the pain_ does_ get easier to deal with, I promise. Not today or tomorrow, or for many tomorrows yet to come, but time will eventually give you enough distance that you'll be able to remember all the good times and not dwell on this last, bad one.

Life goes on, and for awhile you're going to wonder why the sun continues to shine and why the whole world isn't mourning with you. This is normal, and very much part of the grieving process. 

Give yourself time to grieve. You've lost someone important to you. Just because he wasn't human doesn't make his loss any less devastating.

Lastly, my deepest, most heartfelt condolences. Many of us have gone through what you're experiencing, and it breaks my heart to know that someone else has joined our ranks. You're not alone. There are many of us who understand what you're feeling, and that your boy wasn't 'just a horse'.

Godspeed, good horse.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone, he was my baby and it's nice that all of you understand how I feel. And I'm sorry for any of your losses.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

WesternRider88 said:


> Thanks everyone, he was my baby and it's nice that all of you understand how I feel. And I'm sorry for any of your losses.


It's amazing how a horse can steal your heart isn't it. All the bad goes away when I'm with Missy Lacey.....

I know you can't replace him, but just maybe, another horse, might help mend your broken heart?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

What a sweet old boy. I am sorry.


----------



## harvesterdaughter (Dec 8, 2012)

I just put down my stallion on Oct. 31st. We had bought him last fall from somebody in OK. He was 10 yrs old but he had a club foot. He got around pretty good till this summer. He couldn't hardly walk anymore and when the vet came out he said it was good that we were doing it then because it was about to get really painful. It was really hard. It's so dry here in Texas that we could only get the grave about waist deep. The beautiful thing about it all is that even after the pain we go through when we lose them is that we wouldn't take any of it back because it meant so much. Major was a friend and I'll carry him in my heart for the rest of my life.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :-( Many (((Hugs)))).


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry that you lost your lovely horse. Carry his memeory in your heart & know that you did your best for him.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Nobody should have to witness loved ones in pain. You were brave and kind and showed your love by letting him go with the least amount of suffering possible. 

It has been 5 years now since my heart horse left this earth and I still tear up regularly at the thought of never seeing her again. There are other horses but you just don't forget. It does however, get easier. Knowing you did right by your horse will make it easier as well. We should all be so loved as to have someone care about us like you obviously did for your dear horse. Hugs, and prayers to you during this most difficult and painful time.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful horse and he sounds incredible, no horse can ever be replaced entirely.


----------

